# Hobby Lobby display case in Europe



## AntoineGJ (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey,
I do want some hobby lobby cases to craft amazing custom made terrariums but i don't know how to do since they don't deliver in Europe (France).
Have some of you be able to get hobby lobby display cases in Europe ? How can I do ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 10, 2017)

You'd be better off getting the glass "cubes" that Europeans get for much cheaper IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jun 10, 2017)

AntoineGJ said:


> Hey,
> I do want some hobby lobby cases to craft amazing custom made terrariums but i don't know how to do since they don't deliver in Europe (France).
> Have some of you be able to get hobby lobby display cases in Europe ? How can I do ?
> Thanks in advance.


I agree with @viper69 that the cubes in Europe are great and sometimes even better, but if you were adamant to get Hobby Lobby cases, you could have them shipped from another person in America. Not sure how that works, but I am sure it's legal


----------



## AntoineGJ (Jun 11, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I agree with @viper69 that the cubes in Europe are great and sometimes even better, but if you were adamant to get Hobby Lobby cases, you could have them shipped from another person in America. Not sure how that works, but I am sure it's legal


Do you have some names / links of these cubes? I'm searching hard for a few days and I can't find something good


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jun 11, 2017)

AntoineGJ said:


> Do you have some names / links of these cubes? I'm searching hard for a few days and I can't find something good


Here you go: this is just the page they have on their site. It doesn't seem to be a seperate brand, so I would doubt you finding it anywhere else besides an Amazon/Ebay or Craigslist. Btw, they are the ones in the blue/black boxes. These (I think) are all the sizes they have 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=Display+case


----------



## The Snark (Jun 11, 2017)

A word of caution regarding shipping third party.

Companys that rely on mass sales often avoid shipping to countries that have trade restrictions, tariffs or other penalty fees. It is an extra headache they simply want to avoid. Even the most up to date information can get their products shoved off to the side by customs until some additional cost gets paid.

If you have a restriction like company X unwilling to ship to Europe so you get a third party to ship the goods, you may end up with double or triple the import taxes and tarfiffs.

I have encountered this problem many times in the past. The most blatant and never properly explained example: A publisher refused to ship some books here to Thailand. So I had an academic resource ship me the books. Bottom line, a $26 Paramedic manual. I got the message from customs to pick up my book. $72 additional costs had been attached. Thailand had a quota of publication imports. Once the quota was exceeded, all printed matter was handed this excise tax.

Thus it is pretty easy to see why some companies simply refuse to ship to certain locations and those locations aren't about to let things slip through third party.

Or a flat out blatant royal shaft. Vehicle in India sells for $2500. Same vehicle in Thailand, >$10,000. Does it compete with locally made vehicles? No. It competes with an agreement the various vehicle manufacturers, Honda, Toyota, Nissan etc. have reached with the local government in order for them to build their vehicles in the country.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AntoineGJ (Jun 11, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Here you go: this is just the page they have on their site. It doesn't seem to be a seperate brand, so I would doubt you finding it anywhere else besides an Amazon/Ebay or Craigslist. Btw, they are the ones in the blue/black boxes. These (I think) are all the sizes they have
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=Display+case


I just said that I can't order on Hobby Lobby because they don't deliver in France. But thanks anyway


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jun 11, 2017)

AntoineGJ said:


> I just said that I can't order on Hobby Lobby because they don't deliver in France. But thanks anyway


Sorry, thought you meant the box brand in general


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 15, 2017)

AntoineGJ said:


> Do you have some names / links of these cubes? I'm searching hard for a few days and I can't find something good


Same, link for these cubes you speak of?


----------



## keks (Jun 15, 2017)

I ordered this one here:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0014C8DU2/ref=pe_3044161_189395811_TE_dp_1
And I hope, it receives tomorrow. It is the only acrylic enclosure with aN acceptable price without horrific shipping costs to Austria, I found. I think, it is the same enclosure that @user 666 has?
The broken edges are usually not my favorites, but others are far more expensive.
It is not easy, to have a hobby beside the mainstream in Austria .


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 15, 2017)

keks said:


> I ordered this one here:
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0014C8DU2/ref=pe_3044161_189395811_TE_dp_1
> And I hope, it receives tomorrow. It is the only acrylic enclosure with aN acceptable price without horrific shipping costs to Austria, I found. I think, it is the same enclosure that @user 666 has?
> The broken edges are usually not my favorites, but others are far more expensive.
> It is not easy, to have a hobby beside the mainstream in Austria .


All the display cases in the DIY link from Hobby Lobby are manufactured by Pioneer Plastics. You have to buy them by the case but they may ship to Europe. The one you purchase from Amazon DE are the same. Check out the links for complete PDF instructions on the conversions. Good Luck.

DIY
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/

Pioneer Plastics
https://www.pioneerplastics.com/shop/display-case/toy-cases/mini-helmet-display-case/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 15, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222277748962?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=521113390196&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
How about one of these, from Ebay in Europe.


----------



## AntoineGJ (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you for your help guys


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 15, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222277748962?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=521113390196&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> How about one of these, from Ebay in Europe.





AntoineGJ said:


> Thank you for your help guys


Really, check these out they're fantastic enclosures, although maybe not available in France.


----------



## boina (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, you can get acrylic enclosures in Europe as all the links showed but: glass enclosures are about half the price and you can get them in larger sizes.


----------



## keks (Jun 15, 2017)

boina said:


> Yes, you can get acrylic enclosures in Europe as all the links showed but: glass enclosures are about half the price and you can get them in larger sizes.


I was looking here for glass terrariums, and the cheapest I found was in a gardencenter and had the measure 20x20x20 cm for 45 Euro! This is not cheap . The acrylic-box I ordered has the measures 23,4cm x 11,7cm x 12,0cm for 15,95 Euro. 
Some years ago there was a glasser who made terrariums and aquariums. But he doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## boina (Jun 15, 2017)

keks said:


> I was looking here for glass terrariums, and the cheapest I found was in a gardencenter and had the measure 20x20x20 cm for 45 Euro! This is not cheap . The acrylic-box I ordered has the measures 23,4cm x 11,7cm x 12,0cm for 15,95 Euro.
> Some years ago there was a glasser who made terrariums and aquariums. But he doesn't exist anymore.


I just bought 20x20x40 glass terras with cross ventilation for 20 Euro in Hamm...


----------



## user 666 (Jun 15, 2017)

keks said:


> I ordered this one here:
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0014C8DU2/ref=pe_3044161_189395811_TE_dp_1
> And I hope, it receives tomorrow. It is the only acrylic enclosure with aN acceptable price without horrific shipping costs to Austria, I found. I think, it is the same enclosure that @user 666 has?
> The broken edges are usually not my favorites, but others are far more expensive.
> It is not easy, to have a hobby beside the mainstream in Austria .


Not the same size as what I use, but that is the same manufacturer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## keks (Jun 16, 2017)

boina said:


> I just bought 20x20x40 glass terras with cross ventilation for 20 Euro in Hamm...


That's the price I thought to pay for a terrarium. Epic fail.


----------



## AntoineGJ (Jun 18, 2017)

viper69 said:


> You'd be better off getting the glass "cubes" that Europeans get for much cheaper IMO.


Where can you find these "cubes" ?


----------



## keks (Jun 18, 2017)

AntoineGJ said:


> Where can you find these "cubes" ?


The best (cheapest) possibility is, you're looking for used terrariums. (In my case I failed, they all are too far away. )
The next possibility is, you visit a reptile expo/show/ no idea what these are called in France. There they are a bit more expensive. Needs that these expos are not too far away. (In my case I failed too, more than 600 km is a no-go.)
The most expensive way is to order in pet-shops. (In my case: I won't pay these horrific prices. )
It is not easy ^^.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 18, 2017)

AntoineGJ said:


> Where can you find these "cubes" ?


eBay


----------

